# Can a Roland GX-24 cut paper?



## bReed (Nov 21, 2009)

I need a couple pieces of paper cut out for a big mural and i was wondering if my roland was capable of doing something like this?
Do i need a different blade of some sort?

-Thanks


----------



## bungy (Aug 24, 2006)

I should be able to. Just do some tests as to force etc.
My only concern would be possible cutting strip damage.


----------



## bReed (Nov 21, 2009)

Just by guessing what would you set it at? And should i try thicker paper?


----------



## Twanabee (Sep 14, 2009)

I would use a backing sheet to protect my cutting strip.


----------



## Willempie (Jul 10, 2010)

Plotters are not suited for cutting through anything.
They are designed for cutting material on a backing.
If you put to much pressure on the knife, the head and protection strip will be damaged.
Why don't you make a large "mould" in removable vinyl and use that instead of paper?
How will you keep your pieces of cut-out paper together?


----------



## Joto Paper (Feb 12, 2007)

Yes you cannot cut paper through the cutter. It is not meant to cut paper. You could possibly cut paper if you put a backing sheet beneath the paper like another member has said.

If you cut paper without a backing sheet, you will damage your paper and the cutter. And the pieces will not be cut out as it will start jamming once it starts cutting through the paper. Material being cut all the way through with a cutter will likely lift at that point and cause a jam.


----------



## bungy (Aug 24, 2006)

I found this at one of my suppliers, in Aust.
Have a look locally and see if you find something similar.
SignTechnologies Australia - For all your Signmaking needs


----------



## Twanabee (Sep 14, 2009)

Steve: I think that that "paper cutting strip" is for cutting straight llines and not for contour cutting.


----------



## bungy (Aug 24, 2006)

Twanabee said:


> Steve: I think that that "paper cutting strip" is for cutting straight llines and not for contour cutting.


It could be, but it doesn't give a lot of info.
I will call them tomorrow and see what they say.
Then post back.


----------



## bungy (Aug 24, 2006)

I gave the supplier a call.
They told me, you cut it to length and stick it on top of the cutting strip.
It then acts as the carrier sheet for whatever you are cutting that doesn't have the carrier sheet, in this case paper or thin card.
It is supposed to protect the cutting strip from damage.

It is sold by length, by the metre here, and you only need to put it down in the area you will be cutting.

So, if you are going to be cutting A4 sheets of paper, you only need to put down a piece long enough to cover the length of the side of the paper sheet.
When it wears out, replace it with a new piece.
When you go back to cutting vinyl, remove it all together.

I have ordered a metre, out of curiosity, to see how it goes.


----------

